# GM paint code



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello all,

By any chance does anyone know where to find or have a list of the GM paint codes for our GTOs? I recently bought an 05 TR bumper for my 04 QSM and will need to repaint it to match my car and would like to know what the code is so I can buy this paint. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

deg04gto


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here you go;


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think that should be a sticky if it aint one yet.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you very much 05GTO:cheers I really needed it. Now all I have to do is just look for shop that sells it.


----------

